# 1967 Impala paint code



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am looking to see if anyone knows the paint code or cross reference for PPG for the gold color called Aztec Gold that was originally on the 67?? Its the same gold as the one in layitlow's picture gallery for the 1967 Impala called Goldyhops. Thanks.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

www.autocolorlibrary.com


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

That site shows a Granada gold for a 67, which is kinda ugly...alittle too dark. Anyone have a clue what color this may be.......Aztec Gold???

This below is the gold I'm looking for....


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

maybe granada gold..........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

this is granada gold...........


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

understood....but is that the same as the pic I posted above...the pic I posted looks more gold and thats the exact color I want. I was just wondering if anyone had an idea of what color that was or if anyone has the color aztec gold because someone told me that might be the color (aztec gold) on the 67 I posted above.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## isprayum (Nov 28, 2004)

Aztec Bronze is GM paint code 3487. Availiable in 1966 only. 67 is the granada gold, or 67-69 had a champaign metallic, but I dont know what they look like.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks! I'll check'em out.


----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a 67 with stock paint I'll check the code when I go to the shop later!








is this the color you wantin?


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Looks close...but hard to tell with aged paint...The exact color is on the 67 impala I posted above. Its more on the gold side in relation to the Granada gold which is more on the brown tint. I guess I could stop being so lazy and just make a run to a body shop in town and look at some chips, then let the guy know who's painting my Imp. I dont see to many Gold 67's around on here.......wonder why?  

Nah, but its all good. If you can find a Gold color like the 67 I posted above, great, but if not....I'll just get off my lazy ass. :biggrin:

Thanks!


----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@May 19 2006, 07:31 PM~5460136
> *Looks close...but hard to tell with aged paint...The exact color is on the 67 impala I posted above. Its more on the gold side in relation to the Granada gold which is more on the brown tint. I guess I could stop being so lazy and just make a run to a body shop in town and look at some chips, then let the guy know who's painting my Imp. I dont see to many Gold 67's around on here.......wonder why?
> 
> Nah, but its all good. If you can find a Gold color like the 67 I posted above, great, but if not....I'll just get off my lazy ass. :biggrin:
> ...


It is stock paint and it is gold in person, I'll get the code so you can look at it and decide.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Appreciate it.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------

